# DecalGirl skin and Crystal Screen Armor screen protector for Kindle2



## travelgirl007 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi all! I ordered the Decal Girl skin - My Heart and the screen protector and I have to say that I love it! The screen protector was easy to put on and there is no glare. http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/19169 I am pretty impressed at how quick they sent my order. It was ordered on Thursday and I received in yesterday, Monday. I'd have to say that I am one happy camper. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my Kindle2. I've had it since Friday and have already purchased 10 books. I need to stop for now otherwise, I'll be broke....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!  Good to know about the Crystal Screen Armor!  

Check out the Free and Bargain Book threads in the Book Bazaar. And the KB author offerings.  No need to go broke buying books!

Kindle On!!!

Betsy


----------



## bignursenanc (Oct 27, 2009)

I love my decalgirl skin, but was really dissapointed with my screen protector. I couldn't get over how much glare there was verses without it. I took it off less than 24 hrs later. At least I put it to good use and used it on my cell phone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Was that also the Crystal Screen Armor? Hmmm.  OP says no glare, you had glare... I wonder if they changed it. 

Betsy


----------



## cjonthehill (Oct 21, 2009)

I witnessed Bignursenanc's screen glare.  It was pretty significant....enough to deter me from a screen protector.


----------

